# 40 lbs. Pike



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

DNR was out in centeral ND last weekend netting fish and netted a 40 lbs. Pike. If my memory serves me right the state record is 38.5 lbs? I am not going ot give the name of the lake of course! I am not going to swim in the lake either!
State record is out there!
and it's not a big lake either!

Mav...


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Since its been three years could you tell us the name of the lake now? :lol:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

haha....i know exactly where it's at...


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

This 40lber is probably 45 lbs by now. Sure would suck if this lake winter killed.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nope...No winter kill and I haven't heard of anyone catching it or found it floating yet. Anyone want a hint?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I am sure everyone would like a hint.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The water he is in is Cold!!! Near Ashley.

:beer: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Too easy Mav.....too easy.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That's only because the last time we were out there you out fished me. Like 8 to 1. :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Got to be Diamond Lake, heard a lady drove her car in last week with the ice roads and was attacked by a giant pike. :lol:

Ok there was no pike attack.

Mav, that clue was just to easy, how about the 15 lb walleye netted in the lake with an H just west of Ashley. Who would have thought?

Might be the last good year on a number of these lakes, freeze out. Get your pearch and pike while they last.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Somehow I wouldn't doubt it one bit!!!! Although there are quite a few less than a few years ago.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats seems a little odd that the state record pike AND the state record walleye are within 15 miles of each other.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I actually had a different lake in mind than the one you mentioned. Its in the same area and I also heard the G&F netted a new state record pike in this particular lake, different than the one you mentioned...seems a little fishy. If you know what I mean. 8)


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I also heard that there was a state record walleye netted in Sweet Briar about 4 or 5 years back. Maybe we should start a state record rumor topic in the fishing reports page? hehehehe :thumb:


----------

